# New style of paracord bracelet.



## HALOJmpr (Oct 12, 2012)

I didn't invent it ... but I am making them now.  Here are some teaser pics of the new bracelets .... more to be posted when I get back from Ellijay.

Please give honest feedback about if you like them or not.

Sorry for the cruddy phone pics ... it doesn't do the charms justice.


----------



## HALOJmpr (Oct 12, 2012)

PS .. I only ordered the STAINLESS STEEL charms.  There are a lot out there that are zinc and WILL rust.  They cost a little more but I think it's worth it to do it right.

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## Hornet22 (Oct 12, 2012)

The first pic is great. There are a couple in the second pic I wouldn't be caught dead wearing. Go Dawgs


They look good Paul, should be a hit.


----------



## HALOJmpr (Oct 12, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> The first pic is great. There are a couple in the second pic I wouldn't be caught dead wearing. Go Dawgs
> 
> 
> They look good Paul, should be a hit.



Thank you!  I'll be making em as fast as I can for Dawgs this weekend in Ellijay I bet.


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (Oct 12, 2012)

Me like


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 12, 2012)

Seems to be a school missing from those pics.

Looks awesome, send me a pm on how much.


----------



## Razor Blade (Oct 13, 2012)

Lookin good Paul. Scott


----------



## tedsknives (Oct 13, 2012)

Great idea and great work


----------



## Hornet22 (Oct 13, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Seems to be a school missing from those pics.
> 
> Looks awesome, send me a pm on how much.



They is more xpensive the higher the rankins, guess yours is gonna be purty pricey


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 13, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> They is more xpensive the higher the rankins, guess yours is gonna be purty pricey



That means yours just got cheaper...


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 13, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Seems to be a school missing from those pics.
> 
> Looks awesome, send me a pm on how much.



No there ain't 



Hornet22 said:


> They is more xpensive the LOWER the rankins, guess yours is gonna be purty pricey



Lay it on him! 




Nice! War Eagle


----------



## HALOJmpr (Oct 14, 2012)

Bama happens to be the only team I ordered 2 styles.  I wasn't sure they could read so I had to make sure there was something they could recognize 

We are still in Ellijay but I will post more pics tomorrow.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 14, 2012)

HALOJmpr said:


> Bama happens to be the only team I ordered 2 styles.  I wasn't sure they could read so I had to make sure there was something they could recognize
> 
> We are still in Ellijay but I will post more pics tomorrow.



Well, you posted a picture for the cow barners that can't read, now how about the good one?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## wvdawg (Oct 15, 2012)

Look good!  Sounds like they are already a hit!


----------



## HALOJmpr (Oct 16, 2012)

Here are some more photos ... hope yall like em!


----------



## HALOJmpr (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh, and here's Bama(so they don't complain about being left out) and a little extra.  I made the keychain with a firestarter, almost 10' of cord and 2 fishing hooks.

I actually have a few more styles and hopefully I can get em made tomorrow and post some pics for ya.


----------



## FF-Emt Diver (Oct 17, 2012)

Any idea if you can get an EMS star of life charm??


----------



## Georgia Gator (Oct 17, 2012)

Looks good.
How bout a price list, or maybe move to
For sale items. Thanks.


----------



## HALOJmpr (Oct 17, 2012)

FF-Emt Diver said:


> Any idea if you can get an EMS star of life charm??



I can get any charm made if we can find a clean image.  It can take up to 2 weeks to get the charms in for special orders but I will do them if someone wants them.


----------



## Hut2 (Oct 17, 2012)

Pm me how much! They look good.


----------



## Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> The first pic is great.



The one with the Grambling logo?

Look great Paul!


----------



## gsu51 (Nov 21, 2012)

Im interested in a bracelet with Georgia Southern medalion.  Also I need a few duck hunting items are you capable of lanyards.


----------



## JONILEWIS (Dec 4, 2012)

Interested in some ....need to let us know how we can get them from you. Would be great Christmas Gifts!!!


----------



## HALOJmpr (Dec 4, 2012)

gsu51 said:


> Im interested in a bracelet with Georgia Southern medalion.  Also I need a few duck hunting items are you capable of lanyards.




Hey GSU,  I can get the GA Southern Medallion done but it can take up to 2 weeks to get it.  Please let me know in a PM that that is what you want and I willget it ordered ASAP.  We do plenty of lanyards and I have posted some on here or you can go to the Waukeenah Paracord Co. facebook page and see larger pictures.  I currently have one made but won't make more until I have orders because I'm filling other orders first right now.

I look forward to helping you.




JONILEWIS said:


> Interested in some ....need to let us know how we can get them from you. Would be great Christmas Gifts!!!



Joni,

As I stated above just PM me here or go like our facebook page and send me a message.  Please include your email address and I will send you a paypal invoice.  The pricelist is also on FB and we are running a sale through Dec 18 with free shipping on all orders!!!!

Thanks!!!

Paul


----------

